# Prominent veins below eyebrows



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

I just realized after looking in the mirror that I have extremely vivid, purple veins below my eyebrow ridge. I've always had pretty conspicuous veins elsewhere, but I've never noticed this before. My guess is it has something to do with overworking my eyes and neglecting sleep. Is this a bad sign? Is there something I can do to remedy it (aside from get more sleep and stop straining my eyes)?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Laser them off lol!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried getting pics, but it's not as easy as you might think. And noooooo thank you to lasers. If that's just how my normal eyes are then I'm fine with that. I'm worried that I'm doing something to make them be like this though.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think this is normal, but you just don't realise until you see it one day.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

That's very possible. I'll try not to fret about it so much but still take more breaks for my eyes. I should be doing that anyway.


----------

